# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  لمذا قص الله على محمد و علينا قصة يوسف ؟!!!

## نادين

لمذا قص الله على محمد و علينا قصة يوسف ؟!!!
.
.
.
سورة يوسف فى الأصل لها سبب هام و توضح معنى يجب أن يثبت فى قلب كل مسلم ملتزم
أن الدين ليس فى المساجد فقط بل الدين قرارات حياتيه مصيريه تثبت صبرك , إيمانك , ثقتك فى ربك

فى بداية السوره اصطفاء يوسف بالنبوه و المن عليه بتأويل الاحلام..

فمِن سنة الله فى الأرض ابتلاء من يصطفيه . و يختار له الايمان

-يوسف تعرض لفتنة "الخيانه" و الحقد من أقرب أقاربه ,, فقابل هذا بالإحسان اليهم و الدعاء لهم و الصبر أيضاً..
دى مشكله كبيره عند معظم الملتزمين.. أول ما شكلك و لبسك يتغيروا و كلامك يتغير هتلاقى نقد من طوب الأرض و عادات و تقاليد و ايه يبنى دقنك دى و اي يا بنتى اللى لابساه ده محدش هيبصلك و تريقه للصبح ,, يقوم الشاب او البنت داخل فخناقه و مش بعيد تقلب بقلة ادب أكتر من ما كان قبل الالتزام

-تَعَرض لفتنة "النساء" و تعرض لها بشكل قوى و واضح ,, فقابل هذا بالتعفف و الاهم من هذا هو استعانته بالله , "ما قالش انتى اتجننتى يا بنت انا نبى و جامد " بل
(قَالَ رَبِّ السِّجْنُ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِمَّا يَدْعُونَنِي إِلَيْهِ وَإِلاَّ تَصْرِفْ عَنِّي كَيْدَهُنَّ أَصْبُ إِلَيْهِنَّ وَأَكُنْ مِنْ الْجَاهِلِينَ ) .. و صدق الله فى هذا الدعاء فاستجاب له , ده معناه انه كره المعصيه بجد مش كلام , و طلب السجن و حابب السجن عن المعصيه

-فتنة "السجن" .. و قابل هذا بالصبر و الصبر هنا يظهر فى كثرة العباده و حسن الخلق فى المعامله و هذا معنى قول"إنا نراك مِن المُحسنين " ,
"مقالش مش كنت وافقت و خلاص مكانش زمانى اترمييت الرميه دى
و ده مش اى كلام كتير مننا بيعمل كده ,, لما يعمل اى تضحيه وعايز ياخد جزائها فساعتها"

و الأقوى من ذلك ***الدعوه*** فلقد هم بدعوة زملائه مع شدة البلاء" ما تعبدون من دونه إلا أسماء سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان" , شايل هم الدين
الراجل مسجون ظُلم و السبب الوحيد هو استعفافه و تمسكه بدينه ,, كتير من الناس ممكن يسخط و يتغير فى موقف زى ده ,, لكن ده اللى يفرق بين واحد ثابت و عارف اوله من أخره , مسلم بجد مش بس بيروح الجامع و يجى من الجامع ,, هنا الدين دخل فى الحياه بجد...

-فتنة "العلم",,"و لما بلغ أشده آتيناه حكما وعلما وكذلك نجزي المحسنين"
سبب خروجه من السجن كان تفسيره لحلم الملك , مطلعش بقى و قال انا ذكى فسرت حلم الملك ف طلعنى من السجن ,, أو ثقتى فى نفسى , او علمى و دراستى
زى ما احنا بنقول اصل انا واخد "كورسز" مش عارف منين و بكام فلازم طبعاً الشركات تخطفنى
"قَالَ أَنَا يُوسُفُ وَهَذَا أَخِي قَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا إِنَّهُ مَنْ يَتَّقِ وَيَصْبِرْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ"
و ف ايه ثانيه
*قد أحسن بي إذ أخرجني من السجن *
ارجع الفضل كله لله مش لعقله و ذكاءه

-فتنة "السلطه" و هنا بقى المعادله الصعبه ..فالحكم و تطبيق العدل من اعظم الاعمال ,, و فى نفس الوقت فتنه رهيبه و خطيره يمكن ان تأتى بك فى قاع جهنم
و لكن طلبها يوسف لسببين إقامة العدل و الدعوه الى الله اعظم الاعمال
فى هذا الوقت مصر الوحيده التى احتفظت بالغذاء فى وقت الجفاف , فأتى اليها الناس من جميع الانحاء
هنا بقى فى حاجه اسمها "الاعمال بالنيات" يعنى انت عايز ايه من كل عمل تعمله , ازاى تبقى كل اعمالك و حياتك لله وحده , ازاى تحول جهد الدنيا لثواب فالاخره

نشوف بعد كده ازاى بيعلم اخواته و يعظهم و استحمل كلامهم "قَالُوَاْ إِن يَسْرِقْ فَقَدْ سَرَقَ أَخٌ لّهُ مِن قَبْلُ فَأَسَرّهَا يُوسُفُ فِي نَفْسِهِ وَلَمْ يُبْدِهَا لَهُمْ قَالَ أَنْتُمْ شَرّ مّكَاناً وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمْ بِمَا تَصِفُونَ "
كتم فى نفسه الكلام اللى عايز يرد بيه عليهم ,, اللى هو شوفوا انتوا عملتوا فييا ايه...

شوف نهاية القصه

*ورفع أبويه على العرش وخروا له سجدا وقال ياأبت هذا تأويل رؤياي من قبل قد جعلها ربي حقا وقد أحسن بي إذ أخرجني من السجن وجاء بكم من البدو من بعد أن نزغ الشيطان بيني وبين إخوتي إن ربي لطيف لما يشاء إنه هو العليم الحكيم*

الايه دى بالذات فيها كاااام معنى و درس و عبره

شوف وعد ربنا جه بعد قد اييه !! .. فجأه لقى يعقوب و خالته اللى رببته و اخواته ساجدين له و حلمه اللى حلمه و هو صغير بيتحقق قدامه
و ايه احساسك لما تتمنى حاجه و تصبر تصبر تصبر و ربنا يستجيب لك فى الاخر و تفهم ليه حصلك كده و ليه دخلت السجن و ليه بقيت وزير و ليه اخواتك جولك من البدو
ده بقى معنى كلمة "لطيف"
يدبر لك فى خفاء
ربنا لطيف بكل واحد فينا بس احنا اللى مش حاسسين و مش فاهمين و مش بنصبر بنشكر
ربنا ممكن يحضرلك واحد عشرين سنه عشان يقابلك يقولك كلمه تغير حياتك
فكر كده هتلاقى كتيير قوى

*رَبِّ قَدْ آتَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْمُلْكِ وَعَلَّمْتَنِي مِنْ تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ فَاطِرَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنْتَ وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ.*

بعد كلللل ده بقى عايز ايه "تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ." هو كل حياته عايز دى بصدق شاف الرؤيه بتتحقق راح طلب اللى نفسه فيه عاش عشانه

ليه بقى ربنا بيحكلنا القصه ,, مطلوب مننا ايه بقى
**قُلْ هَذِهِ سَبِيلِي أَدْعُو إِلَى اللّهِ عَلَى بَصِيرَةٍ أَنَاْ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِي وَسُبْحَانَ اللّهِ وَمَا أَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ **

اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا و علمنا ما ينفعنا و زدنا علما و عملا .. اللهم آمين ..

----------


## شيماء فاروق

يعطيك العافية

----------

